# Shoot - thru netting on ground blinds ?



## luv2huntsquirrel

I bought a blind with shoot thru netting and was curious if anyone here has actually shot thru one before ? All i have is herad is that you cant use expandables just fixed broadheads. JAIME


----------



## bowinchester

I have shot through screen before but only with a fixed blade. I would assume a mechanical would open going through the screen but i have never tried it. Definitly works with fixed blades.


----------



## kase

yep...shoot right through it. i always shoot fixed blad heads but i think you can shoot mechanicals...its just that the blades, when folded up, cant be in front of the tip


----------



## USSapper

bowinchester said:


> I have shot through screen before but only with a fixed blade. I would assume a mechanical would open going through the screen but i have never tried it. Definitly works with fixed blades.


I had/have a blind with the netting and I would NEVER use it to shoot an animal. I practiced with it and am lucky I even hit my deer target, it moved the arrow well over a foot each shot, consistently too........ I guess if you have different results go for it but I would never feel confident hunting with the windows up


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

USSapper said:


> bowinchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have shot through screen before but only with a fixed blade. I would assume a mechanical would open going through the screen but i have never tried it. Definitly works with fixed blades.
> 
> 
> 
> I had/have a blind with the netting and I would NEVER use it to shoot an animal. I practiced with it and am lucky I even hit my deer target, it moved the arrow well over a foot each shot, consistently too........ I guess if you have different results go for it but I would never feel confident hunting with the windows up
Click to expand...

WOW you are the first person I have heard say that...... What blind is it? I have shot a ton of stuff out of my Double bull, and I love it. From Rifle deer, coyotes, deer with bow, and turkeys! I love it! It is one of the best tools a bowhunter can have!


----------



## Plainsman

hunt4P&Y I think sapper is just talking about never using the netting. Like sapper I have practiced. Things were so so at 20 yards, but go to pot beyond. I can't shoot good enough with a longbow to tell the difference and would be very happy if the longbow was the only thing I shot out of it. However, if I miss a three inch circle at 20 with my Mathews I am upset. As soon as I start with the Mathews it's evident accuracy is being affected. I have three blinds and get the same results out of all of them. They are a double bull, a Scheels outback or something like that, and a cheaper Ameristep. 
I always leave a small screen free opening for a shot.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel

I have a Ameristep Doghouse 360 . Has any one used this blind before ???


----------



## Plainsman

luv2huntsquirrel said:


> I have a Ameristep Doghouse 360 . Has any one used this blind before ???


I think it has the same screen material as the other Ameristeps, so performance in that respect would be the same.


----------



## woodpecker

I have blinds that have the netting but have never shot through it and don't really intend to I guess. I would think though that if the netting isn't stretched real tight wouldn't that make a difference to punching through cleanly?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

woodpecker said:


> I have blinds that have the netting but have never shot through it and don't really intend to I guess. I would think though that if the netting isn't stretched real tight wouldn't that make a difference to punching through cleanly?


Yes!

Hummm I can't really see where you guys are having trouble with shooting through it. Mine shoots well through it. Maybe you guys have some different broadheads. The only problem with not shooting through the netting is that you would then be ruining the black hole effect, and have a black spot, or 2 foot ring around the blind?

Interesting stuff! I think this is the first time I have heard negative from more then one guy!


----------



## Savage260

This is good stuff, I am planning on buying a blind today or tomorrow. What brands do you like best?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Only shot out of a double bull! I have paid for it by sending them pics! $50 a pic with a bow kill infront of them!


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel

Sounds cool , can you post some of the pics you sent in ??


> Only shot out of a double bull! I have paid for it by sending them pics! $50 a pic with a bow kill infront of them!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I would need a scanner. They are in a photo album. I think I have a couple on a disk! Ill check and post them up!


----------



## USSapper

hunt4P&Y said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowinchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have shot through screen before but only with a fixed blade. I would assume a mechanical would open going through the screen but i have never tried it. Definitly works with fixed blades.
> 
> 
> 
> I had/have a blind with the netting and I would NEVER use it to shoot an animal. I practiced with it and am lucky I even hit my deer target, it moved the arrow well over a foot each shot, consistently too........ I guess if you have different results go for it but I would never feel confident hunting with the windows up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW you are the first person I have heard say that...... What blind is it? I have shot a ton of stuff out of my Double bull, and I love it. From Rifle deer, coyotes, deer with bow, and turkeys! I love it! It is one of the best tools a bowhunter can have!
Click to expand...

Your an idiot


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

USSapper said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowinchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have shot through screen before but only with a fixed blade. I would assume a mechanical would open going through the screen but i have never tried it. Definitly works with fixed blades.
> 
> 
> 
> I had/have a blind with the netting and I would NEVER use it to shoot an animal. I practiced with it and am lucky I even hit my deer target, it moved the arrow well over a foot each shot, consistently too........ I guess if you have different results go for it but I would never feel confident hunting with the windows up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW you are the first person I have heard say that...... What blind is it? I have shot a ton of stuff out of my Double bull, and I love it. From Rifle deer, coyotes, deer with bow, and turkeys! I love it! It is one of the best tools a bowhunter can have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your an idiot
Click to expand...

SAPPA! Seriously? I don't understand how..... I want to see you shoot out of a blind!


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel

Every topic gets off subject ?? to many key board tuff guys , this site is GAY!!!


----------



## Savage260

Sorry, I gotta do this again, but.......


> Your an idiot


When calling some one an "idiot" please don't make yourself a bigger one!

YOU'RE as in you are.


----------



## Plainsman

Back to the subject please.

I guess I look at it this way. We spend $100 on a drop away, or some other rest that we think gives us the best arrow flight. We move our nock point hundredths of an inch and shoot bare shafts through paper to get absolutely perfect arrow flight. Then people who will not shoot a whisker biscuit will shoot an arrow through screen. 
I will admit I perhaps didn't give it a fair chance. I shot five shots for five bullseyes at 20 yards without the screen, and five shots with three bullseye with the screen. I did that twice. Once with Thunderheads, and once with G5's. That was out of the double bull. I only shot a couple shots out of the other two blinds.


----------



## Savage260

Plainsman, with the 3 out of 5 bullseyes, how far off were the other two? I am guessing they were still acceptable to you?


----------



## barebackjack

Plainsman said:


> We spend $100 on a drop away, or some other rest that we think gives us the best arrow flight. We move our nock point hundredths of an inch and shoot bare shafts through paper to get absolutely perfect arrow flight. Then people who will not shoot a whisker biscuit will shoot an arrow through screen.


 :beer: :lol: 

SO TRUE! hahaha I love it!


----------



## USSapper

laite319 said:


> Sorry, I gotta do this again, but.......
> 
> 
> 
> Your an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> When calling some one an "idiot" please don't make yourself a bigger one!
> 
> YOU'RE as in you are.
Click to expand...

He's my buddy guys

Chillax


----------



## sioux

Mike,

I have tried to shoot rage through my Double Bull and they keep opening up? Any input. I am also a big fan of shooting through the net. Just not having any luck with the rage. Are there some out there that work well.

-Sioux


----------



## barebackjack

sioux said:


> Mike,
> 
> I have tried to shoot rage through my Double Bull and they keep opening up? Any input. I am also a big fan of shooting through the net. Just not having any luck with the rage. Are there some out there that work well.
> 
> -Sioux


Yup, their called fixed blades.


----------

